# Weekly Competition 2022-04



## Mike Hughey (Jan 25, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F' U' F R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R'
*2. *U R' U' R' F R' F R2 U2 R' F
*3. *U2 R U' F U' F U' R F R U
*4. *U F U2 F R U R U' R' U2 F
*5. *R' F U' R2 U' R2 U R U R' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' D F2 D B2 R' F R' L2 D L' D F2 U D' R2 U D'
*2. *L' F2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 R' B L2 D' R B2 F' R B' L2 R2 D2
*3. *D' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' B2 L' U2 B L' B F2 D2 B L D R2
*4. *B R' U' D' R2 F2 D L D R' B' U2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 U'
*5. *R2 F' R' B' U' B2 R U' B' R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 L B2 L2 U2 R F2 R' F2 L2 U2 B L' D2 L2 F U' B2 U L' Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 U2 B' Rw2 R' F Uw2 L2 Fw2 U2 R D B' Uw' B2 R' Fw' Uw' Rw Fw L F2
*2. *F R2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R' D' B' F2 U' R' U R Fw2 Rw2 F L2 U' B' D' Fw2 Uw2 L2 B' Uw2 R2 Rw U' F' L2 D' Uw R Uw F L Uw'
*3. *D F2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R' B D' U F2 L2 R' U' L' R Uw2 B2 R Fw2 Rw2 L' U F2 U F2 Rw2 R' B' R' Uw2 Fw' L Uw' L' Fw2 Rw2 F Rw R2 U2
*4. *B U' D2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 F2 L' F2 D' L U B2 D2 B2 L2 F' Fw2 D' Rw2 L2 U2 Fw2 L R U Rw2 D' F2 Rw2 R Fw' L2 Fw' Rw2 F' Uw' Fw' Rw2 Uw D2 L2 F
*5. *F2 B2 U' B2 L B' U2 F D B2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L' B2 L' D Fw2 R2 D R' Fw2 U2 Fw Uw2 D B F2 Uw' B2 Rw' D' U L Uw' R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw' D2 R' U Lw2 Bw Dw Lw2 Uw' U' D2 R2 Uw' Dw' D' L2 Lw Rw' Uw2 L D Lw' Dw' U' Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 Bw2 L' Uw' U D2 B2 U2 Bw Lw Bw2 L' Bw2 Uw L D' L Fw' L Fw2 L2 B' Uw Fw2 Dw' D B
*2. *Fw2 U2 Fw B' Rw' Fw2 U2 L2 R' Lw' Uw' R' Lw' Dw2 Bw Fw Lw' L Fw' Dw' F2 Uw2 Lw L' Uw Bw' Lw2 Rw F' B2 R2 D' Uw' F' U' Fw R2 Fw R Bw2 R F2 Fw2 L2 F2 D Uw' R B' R2 D' F Lw Dw R2 F' D Rw' Uw' U'
*3. *B D' L2 Bw' Dw' R2 L' U' Dw Uw' Rw2 Dw F' U Rw' Lw' U2 R Dw B Uw Rw U' Bw2 F' Uw2 R Uw' L' Uw' Bw Lw2 B Fw' L2 F2 Rw2 Bw Dw2 D2 Bw' R' U' Dw L2 F Lw2 U R2 D Dw U L' Dw' F' D2 Fw' L2 B2 Bw'
*4. *Dw' Lw Uw' Fw2 D2 U2 Rw Fw2 F' Dw B' R' Bw Lw2 F' Rw B Rw' Bw' Uw F' Fw' D' Uw2 F Rw2 F' Rw R F2 Uw2 Bw U2 Bw2 D L2 Dw2 Rw U Bw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Lw2 F' R2 L2 B2 Dw2 Bw L' B2 Lw Fw R U Uw' Dw' F'
*5. *Rw2 D Uw F' Lw' R2 Fw' R' D' L2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw' Rw Dw2 Fw Bw' Dw2 L U Fw' F2 L2 Lw' Fw2 Lw Dw Bw' U' L2 Dw2 F' Bw2 L Bw L Uw L2 R' Dw' Uw Lw' F2 Bw Dw L D L Dw2 B2 Fw2 F' Dw' Bw' L' Rw2 U L Lw' Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *R2 3Uw' D2 Dw2 Uw Lw D Dw B D' F U 3Rw' 3Fw' D' Lw D2 Dw2 R L2 Lw' Bw2 D2 3Rw' Dw D Lw' Bw2 B' Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw' F2 Uw' Fw' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 L Dw 3Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw2 B2 3Uw 3Rw Rw2 Lw Fw' Rw2 B2 Rw' 3Rw2 L2 Fw2 Lw 3Fw Fw' 3Uw' F2 Bw' Rw' D' Fw Lw2 3Rw2 Dw2 F D2 Fw2 F 3Rw' D Fw' 3Rw L D Fw' D2
*2. *B' 3Rw Fw2 B 3Uw' Rw2 Uw 3Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw2 R2 Dw' Lw' U L2 U' L' R2 Bw' F' B2 3Rw2 B' Rw' B Fw2 3Rw F D2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw Fw2 B R' 3Uw' Rw 3Rw Uw' F' 3Rw F2 D2 3Uw Dw 3Rw Lw2 F' U2 Lw Uw' Bw' 3Rw' L D2 Uw2 3Fw2 L' Fw' Dw2 F Lw B 3Fw Dw' U' 3Fw2 R 3Fw2 U2 Bw2 Uw' 3Fw' Uw2 F 3Uw U' 3Fw' F'
*3. *F2 R2 Bw F 3Uw2 Dw D2 B' Uw2 3Rw L Fw2 3Uw L2 3Fw2 L Fw' 3Uw2 Lw2 D2 U2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw2 F' Dw B Rw' D2 Fw Dw L R Uw2 Lw2 Bw' D' Dw' Rw2 Bw' B Fw 3Uw' Dw F2 R2 D' U' 3Fw' D' Rw' Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw' R Uw' 3Rw B2 3Rw Bw2 L Bw2 D' L Dw' L2 3Rw' F 3Uw' Bw2 Fw 3Uw2 Dw 3Rw2 Bw2 F2 B2 Lw'
*4. *3Rw2 L' Uw' L' R2 3Fw U' F2 Rw2 3Rw L Uw' Bw D U2 Lw' 3Fw2 L2 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw' U' 3Fw' R' D Dw Bw' Lw2 3Fw 3Rw Rw2 Lw Fw' Lw U' R 3Fw 3Rw 3Uw U' Fw2 B R Lw Bw R Fw' U' Uw B2 Lw2 Fw' B2 Uw' Fw 3Fw B Dw2 L2 Lw Uw' B L2 3Uw' D2 3Fw2 D' Lw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 B' Fw2 Lw 3Uw2 U2 Uw' Bw' L2 Lw B'
*5. *3Fw' Fw' F 3Uw L' R' 3Uw Fw Lw2 R2 L Uw B' Dw' 3Uw2 B' 3Rw2 D' Lw Rw Fw R' D2 3Rw2 U' B2 Fw2 3Rw2 D2 L2 Dw F R' B' U' 3Fw2 Uw Lw2 3Fw2 Fw' U' 3Rw R' Rw2 B' Uw Dw2 F2 U' 3Fw Bw Fw 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Fw2 3Fw' 3Uw Uw2 Dw 3Fw2 L' U Fw2 L2 D2 Dw2 3Rw' D Rw' Uw' Dw' F' Lw2 R' Bw2 B 3Fw' Dw2 D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R' Lw2 F D R U2 Rw Uw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 Uw' F' R2 Fw 3Lw' D' Uw Fw2 D 3Dw' 3Uw2 R2 Bw 3Lw2 R Rw 3Fw' B2 Uw Fw2 Lw2 Dw' F2 R' 3Fw2 Uw' 3Lw' 3Uw 3Fw' U2 Rw' Fw U' Lw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 D2 B2 Rw2 R2 3Uw2 Uw' 3Lw Fw2 D 3Rw2 3Fw 3Lw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Rw' Fw2 F U B F' Uw' Bw F2 3Rw' 3Dw2 R 3Bw 3Uw' 3Fw Dw 3Uw2 Rw' F2 Uw2 3Fw 3Dw' D F2 3Bw B Rw2 F2 R Bw' Dw Rw' 3Lw 3Bw U' L' Lw' 3Lw Uw2 L'
*2. *B 3Rw 3Lw2 F2 L' F' Dw2 Rw F' Bw' B' U' 3Dw2 R L 3Lw B' L2 Uw2 D2 3Dw' Bw Dw Fw 3Bw' 3Uw2 F2 Dw2 L2 U' R' L2 3Bw2 D Fw2 Bw' U2 3Fw' L' 3Dw' 3Bw' F' U 3Bw Lw U' Dw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw R 3Uw Dw' 3Bw2 F2 3Fw Rw B' R2 Bw2 3Uw' Uw' 3Rw2 F U' 3Bw2 3Dw' B2 F2 Bw 3Bw 3Fw 3Dw' U' Lw' 3Lw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Lw Dw Fw R2 3Bw2 3Dw 3Uw' Lw' L Bw' Uw' U L' F2 3Dw' F2 3Fw2 3Dw2 Dw2 Uw B'
*3. *Fw 3Rw2 Rw2 F Bw Rw2 3Uw' Lw' D' Fw R' Rw 3Bw D U2 R2 3Uw R' Uw 3Fw2 3Bw2 Uw 3Uw D2 R L B Lw' Bw L2 B' 3Uw' Lw2 3Bw2 Dw 3Bw Uw' U2 Lw' 3Fw D 3Uw 3Dw2 3Lw' Dw 3Uw2 R 3Uw' Dw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw' F Rw2 B' L B' 3Dw Dw B' 3Lw B' Dw' Fw' U' D2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw' R2 B' 3Fw2 L' 3Dw 3Lw2 Fw' 3Lw2 3Fw Lw Uw2 B D' U2 3Uw L Uw D' U Rw Dw 3Uw2 Uw 3Bw2 Rw' F' B 3Rw Rw2 B'
*4. *3Rw' Bw' Fw' Lw' B2 D' Lw' F2 Dw2 B' Bw' L' Dw2 Bw' Rw U R' 3Rw2 Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw Rw' Uw2 F Dw R' D' Lw' 3Uw2 Lw U2 3Lw2 3Bw Rw' R2 Uw' Lw Rw' R2 Fw' 3Uw B' Rw R Fw2 3Fw Dw 3Rw 3Uw2 Fw Dw B2 3Bw2 Bw D' 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 R2 D2 Rw 3Lw Uw2 U2 D2 3Bw' Uw D2 U' Lw Fw2 Rw Dw F 3Lw' B2 Lw' B F' R2 L Bw' Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 F R' 3Uw' Uw' Fw' R2 Uw2 F2 3Rw B 3Fw 3Rw' 3Lw'
*5. *3Bw2 Uw' 3Fw' U' B Rw' U 3Fw' D2 Rw2 B2 3Lw2 3Rw2 Dw2 F' 3Rw' Uw2 Rw F2 Bw2 Rw Fw2 U2 Uw2 Bw2 F' Rw' 3Bw 3Rw2 Uw' Rw' Fw' D2 B Dw2 3Fw2 Rw Lw D Dw' F2 U' Dw F' U' 3Lw' Uw' U' R2 Rw2 F' 3Dw' Bw2 Rw2 L' F 3Fw2 Dw B2 Bw D2 Lw' Bw Lw' U Lw2 Rw' 3Bw2 3Uw U2 D' 3Dw 3Rw Bw' Dw2 Bw2 B2 R' 3Lw2 U' 3Fw' R2 Bw' L' R' 3Lw2 D2 Uw2 3Dw2 Rw L' F2 3Bw L 3Fw' Uw2 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U R' U2 F U' F U R U' R
*2. *U R' F' U2 F' U' R U R' U' F2
*3. *R' U' F U' F R U2 F R' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R' D' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 F L2 U2 L D B2 R2 F R Fw' Uw'
*2. *U' D R2 U' B' R' B2 R2 L' F U F2 D2 B2 U2 D F2 R Fw' Uw'
*3. *L B' R2 F' D' F' R' F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' U2 Rw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L' F2 D2 L' F2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 L B R2 D L F' R2 D2 F' Rw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 R F2 R' Fw2 F' R F2 Uw U' Fw2 D R' Rw Uw Rw R F2 L U x
*2. *R2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 R' F L' B U' B' F2 L2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F U Fw2 Rw2 B D2 B F2 Uw2 B R B Rw' L F' Uw' U' B' Uw Fw' R2 Fw z y
*3. *F' B U' B' D F U' B' R B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D' Fw2 U' R2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 R Uw2 B2 Rw2 R' D B2 Fw L' D' R2 F Uw Rw Fw' R Uw' R Uw' x y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw F D L Bw' Rw' Uw' Bw Rw' F' D' F2 D' Bw2 D R Fw Uw Lw Fw2 R2 Dw B Fw' R2 L2 Uw B' Dw2 U' Lw R2 B L2 Dw2 U L' B' L2 U Lw Rw2 L F2 Bw U' Fw' D Lw' U' F B2 L' Bw2 U Rw' Uw2 F Bw2 Fw 3Uw'
*2. *Lw' Fw' Bw' L Uw2 Fw2 L' Rw R2 F2 R B L' Dw F2 B' Bw' Fw2 D' Dw' U2 L' Fw2 Bw Dw2 Rw' Bw' Rw F2 U2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 B2 L D' Rw' U2 Rw2 Fw R' U Bw Uw' D2 Fw2 B2 R' Dw2 Uw2 D R D' Rw F Rw' B2 Lw2 Bw2 F 3Rw2 3Uw'
*3. *Bw Dw' F2 Fw Lw2 B' R2 Rw B' Uw F' Bw' Fw R2 Fw' Bw' R2 Bw2 F Lw F Bw2 Lw' Fw' Rw B' Uw2 B2 Fw Uw2 B' F2 Dw U2 Lw Fw' U B Fw Rw Uw2 L U' Fw Bw' B Uw2 R' D2 L' R2 Uw' B2 Dw F' R Bw R' Lw' 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' 3Fw 3Rw' R Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 U' Fw' F2 Lw' 3Fw Dw' F' 3Fw D2 L' Bw2 Dw F Dw' Uw2 F2 Fw' Dw U2 Uw' Fw B F' Uw2 L Bw U2 3Fw2 U F Fw2 3Rw B Fw 3Fw2 Dw' Rw' L2 F 3Fw2 R 3Fw2 Lw2 Fw Uw 3Uw' L2 Uw 3Fw' Rw U2 3Fw U2 B2 Rw2 Lw2 U' Rw2 R2 D' U' Fw2 3Uw 3Rw2 Fw2 R' B2 Bw' Lw' L2 3Fw 3Rw' Rw2 x2 y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Dw2 3Fw' 3Lw' Fw' Rw Bw' 3Lw2 Fw' Uw' L2 Dw Lw 3Rw Uw' 3Rw' L' 3Uw' 3Fw2 F Uw L Lw Fw L' D2 3Bw' Dw' 3Bw Bw' B D Bw L 3Lw 3Bw' 3Lw Uw D 3Bw 3Uw2 Bw2 3Fw' R U F 3Rw' 3Dw' Rw2 Dw Rw Fw' U' 3Dw Rw F2 D2 3Rw2 U' R 3Fw B L2 U' Dw' L' Dw' Bw 3Fw2 Dw2 Rw' R' 3Bw 3Fw2 U2 3Bw Bw Fw' Uw 3Bw2 Fw' 3Uw2 Fw' Bw D' 3Fw2 Lw2 Uw Rw' Lw R' 3Lw2 Fw U 3Fw2 B 3Rw Rw2 R L2 Bw' x2 y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D F2 D2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R2 B' U2 L D R F' R2 F2 U Rw2 Uw2
*2. *B U L B' U2 R' B R2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 B L2 U' L B Rw' Uw
*3. *L2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U R' D B' L' F' L F' R B2 F' Rw Uw'
*4. *R U' R2 D2 F' U D2 F L B2 U B2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 U2 Fw'
*5. *L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L' F2 D R' U F' D' U2 B D' B2 L D2 Rw'
*6. *D B2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 R' F D R' B D' L R' D2 U' R' Uw
*7. *D' F L D2 R2 D' R' U L F U2 F B L2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 D2 Fw Uw'
*8. *B R' U R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R' D B D U' R' D' L' F Rw Uw
*9. *U' L2 B F2 L2 B2 F L2 R2 U' F2 R' B2 U2 F' D' R' B F' Rw' Uw
*10. *B2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 D' R2 F' R B' U' L' R2 F2 D Fw Uw
*11. *D2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L F' D U R B R F R B F Rw Uw'
*12. *F L' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B F U R' F2 R B D' Rw
*13. *L2 B R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U F2 B R F' U2 R' U B2 L R D' Rw2 Uw2
*14. *D' R2 F2 D' L' D2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U' B' D F' D R B Rw2
*15. *D2 F R' D' L' U' L' D B F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 R' B2 L U2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*16. *L F2 D B U2 F2 R' U2 R F2 L2 U F L2 B2 D2 U R2 Fw'
*17. *D B2 L F' R2 D' F D' F D' B2 R2 D F2 D' B D Rw Uw2
*18. *D' L' B2 R L2 U L U2 B D' L' U2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 Rw' Uw
*19. *U2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' U L D' F U2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 Rw'
*20. *R2 B' R D' L' B L2 F2 U F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' D Rw
*21. *B' D' U' L2 U B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' L' B U L2 B2 D' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*22. *B2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 U F L F2 R2 D' U' B' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*23. *D' R F2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 F' L2 F' R' F2 R D2 R2 B2 U' L2 Uw
*24. *B2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 L R' F2 D' F D R2 D' F L2 D2 L2 B2 Uw'
*25. *R2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 F U2 R F2 R' F2 D F' L' U' L' D2 F' Rw2 Uw
*26. *R2 B2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 B2 F' U' L2 R D F' L D L' R U Rw'
*27. *L' D' B U2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L D2 B' R2 B R2 D2 B U' Rw2
*28. *R2 F B2 U' R2 U' D2 L' B R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 B D' Rw2
*29. *L2 D2 U R2 D B2 F' L R2 D' L' B F2 L' R B2 F' U' Fw' Uw
*30. *D' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D R2 D' R U2 F2 U' B2 F R Fw Uw2
*31. *D2 B' R2 D' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D' F L' D L B' F2 R' D2 U2 Fw Uw'
*32. *R B2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' F' R B' L D2 R2 D2 U R2 B' Rw Uw
*33. *L' U' F2 B' R2 B' L' F R' B' D2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 F R2 Uw'
*34. *R2 B' R F B2 U' B2 R2 L2 F' R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U Fw Uw
*35. *B2 U2 R F' U2 B2 R2 F U F' D R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*36. *L2 F D2 F D2 F2 D R U2 R' U' D R2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 F Rw2 Uw'
*37. *L2 F L2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L' F2 L2 F D2 L D2 Rw' Uw
*38. *D' B' U D' L2 U' L' F2 D' L' U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*39. *F2 R2 F2 L' R' B2 R' F2 B' L2 D L U L D2 L R2 F' Uw
*40. *U' F2 D' U2 L2 D R2 B2 U R F' U2 F2 L' R' B F L D2 Rw
*41. *F' L' U2 F' L U2 B' R F U R2 L2 D B2 L2 U D L' Fw Uw'
*42. *R2 F2 U2 R' U' L2 B L D' F R' F' R2 F U2 D2 R2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*43. *F2 U L2 B R2 B2 U2 F' L2 R' F L' B U' R' U2 F' L Fw' Uw'
*44. *D F' R2 D R2 U' L' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B'
*45. *R' F2 R2 F2 D L2 D R2 F2 U2 L D L2 F2 R' D' L B' F' Rw Uw
*46. *L' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B' L D L F2 D2 R2 F D Fw' Uw'
*47. *B2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 B2 F U L B2 D' U' B2 R' B' U' L2 D Rw' Uw
*48. *R' F L2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U' R2 B2 D2 R2 F D U2 L' R2 Uw'
*49. *F2 R' U' F2 D' U' R2 D' U L' F2 R' D2 R D' L2 B R' D2 Fw' Uw
*50. *D2 B U' L B2 D R2 L' U' D2 L B2 D2 R U2 F2 R' D2 Fw Uw2
*51. *L' F D2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D R' U L' B D2 U2 F2 R2 U' Fw' Uw2
*52. *B2 D2 B2 F U2 B' U2 D R2 B2 L D2 R B' R2 D U' R' F Rw' Uw2
*53. *L D R' L' U2 L2 F U L U2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 B' U' Rw'
*54. *L2 F' L2 U2 B R2 F' L2 B' R2 D' U F R' D U2 R B2 F' Rw2
*55. *R2 U2 R L D L' B' D' L' F2 B2 L F2 R' U2 B2 L F R2 Uw2
*56. *R2 D R D2 R L2 F B' L U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' F2 Uw2
*57. *F D2 L' B2 R' U' D R F' B2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 Fw' Uw'
*58. *B U' F2 L' U2 L F2 R2 B2 R' F' L' F L2 B' R F D' L2 Fw Uw2
*59. *F2 R' D2 R' U F D R F' D2 B2 D2 L U2 R' F2 U2 R' B Uw
*60. *L2 B R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 B2 F2 R' B' R' U L B D' F' U' Fw Uw'
*61. *B2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L D B' U2 B U F' L2 R' B' Uw2
*62. *F2 R2 B R2 F' D2 F U2 D L F' D' R F' D' F' R D2 U Rw'
*63. *D' L2 B R B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' U L' F2 R' B' L' F U' Rw2 Uw
*64. *D2 R' L' B R D' F L2 B' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D F2 D' L' Uw
*65. *L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 F2 B' L' R' D' B R2 U2 R2 Fw Uw2
*66. *U' R L2 B2 U' R B2 U2 L' B2 R B2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 Rw' Uw
*67. *B' U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' R U2 F2 D U L2 U' Rw' Uw2
*68. *B' U' B2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L B2 F' U2 L D' R B2 D2 Fw'
*69. *L2 B R2 F' U2 B R2 B' L2 F' L' D' F2 U L F2 U2 B D' Rw2 Uw'
*70. *L2 B2 L2 U2 R U' B' F2 R U2 L' F2 L' U2 R L U' B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 U2 L B2 D2 R D2 R2 B' L' U F2 U' R2 D F L2 R' F'
*2. *D' L D L B R2 L U' R F' U2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 D F2 U2
*3. *R F2 L D2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 R' D' R2 B L2 U2 R' D F L U'
*4. *B' F2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 L F L2 F' R D2 U R2 F' L2
*5. *L D2 R F2 D2 R' U2 R F2 B U2 F' U' L' B' F' R2 D' B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U L' U F2 U B2 L2 B2 D F' D2 B' L' R B R D' R U2
*2. *B' D' F' D F' U' D2 R' D F L2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' L'
*3. *U' F2 R' U R L2 D2 L' D2 F L2 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 B2
*4. *U' R B' F2 D2 F L2 F' R2 B' R2 F L D' U2 B2 F' D2 B D2
*5. *F2 B U2 F2 R F' U' D2 L2 F L2 F U2 F B L' D R F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D F' U' B2 D2 L' U R F2 U' R U2 F L2 B2 R2 B L2 B'
*2. *U' B2 D' L U2 L2 F2 R B U F2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2
*3. *L' F D' R' D2 F2 D' F U' F' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D
*4. *U' F L2 B2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 B' F L' D F' D2 U2
*5. *U' R L2 B' R2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 U F2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U F' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 L F' L2 U L' D' R U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 B' R' U L' U' L2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R D F' R' B U F' R' F D U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R' U F' U2 F' U2 R U R U'
*3. *F' R' F2 U B U' F2 B U' D2 R' B2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 F U'
*4. *D2 L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 B' U2 R U R' F D2 F U2 R' Uw2 Fw2 R U2 Rw2 L2 F R' Uw2 B' R Uw2 L' Uw' R B2 F U2 Rw' Fw U2 D L' F2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R F' U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R F' U'
*3. *F' D' B L2 U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 U2 R U R2 F2 D' U' F R D
*4. *U B L2 U2 L R2 B R2 U L R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D' L2 Uw2 R Fw2 Rw2 L F2 D R' B2 Uw2 D R' D2 Fw Rw2 R Uw2 B2 Rw' B R Uw' Fw2 F Rw' L'
*5. *Rw B' Bw' Dw2 U' D' Rw2 U2 F' Dw' Bw2 R2 Fw R' L2 D2 Uw' Fw' U2 Uw2 Bw2 L Lw' F2 Lw Uw' D' L2 U2 L Dw' R D2 B F2 L2 Uw2 R2 B2 Rw' Fw' Lw2 Rw B2 D' Dw2 B R2 Dw2 Fw2 L U D L F2 Dw' Fw Rw' U Bw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R U' F2 R U' F U' R U' R
*3. *D' F B' U R2 U F2 R U2 L U2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 R U2
*4. *D F' U D2 R B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L D F U2 B' D' L U2 L' Fw2 Uw2 R2 D' R' Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 D2 L D' Rw2 Fw' L B2 L2 Rw Uw' F2 Uw2 Fw Uw Fw B2
*5. *Bw R Fw D' B' Dw Uw Fw' Dw' L' Bw' Fw' U Lw2 F' Bw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 F Dw U2 D' B' F2 Dw2 Lw' R' Rw2 B2 Rw' Bw D U' B' F Bw Lw Uw' Rw Dw Rw2 Lw' U' Bw R' Fw2 Lw' Fw D' Lw' Uw Dw2 Fw' Dw Fw2 U2 Uw Dw Lw
*6. *3Rw2 Rw' L U2 3Uw' Lw2 Uw' 3Rw' Dw' Bw2 Uw Lw2 R Rw2 D' 3Fw' D' L2 Fw Bw2 Rw2 B Bw2 L2 Uw 3Uw' B' Bw2 F' Lw 3Fw' Dw Bw Dw R D2 3Rw' Rw Dw' B' Rw' F2 Bw Rw2 L2 U 3Fw' U2 R' L Fw F L' Uw Rw' D2 Lw' 3Fw' Uw2 3Uw Lw2 D Uw' Rw2 Bw' 3Fw Uw2 Lw' D2 Fw' 3Rw2 Uw 3Rw' Uw' L2 Bw2 Rw' Dw2 B2 Dw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F R U R' U2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U
*3. *D2 B' D2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 R' F L R U' B L2
*4. *L U' R U2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B D L B R' F D Fw2 Rw2 B R2 D Rw2 L2 F D F Rw2 D Rw Uw2 U2 L2 F' Rw Fw2 Uw F2 D Rw' Fw' B2
*5. *F' Lw' Bw' F2 Fw2 R L' B2 U2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' B' Uw Fw2 Lw' R' D' Rw2 Lw F' Dw Bw' Rw' U Uw' Fw' Dw2 Rw' U2 R' D' B' Rw D2 R Fw D L Rw Bw' D2 Rw2 L Lw' U2 Dw Rw Dw2 F D2 B2 Fw2 Bw Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw' B' R
*6. *3Rw2 B' U2 Bw2 3Uw' L Lw Fw2 Rw' 3Rw' B' L2 3Fw Rw 3Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 L2 U' 3Uw' R2 U2 Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Fw2 U' Lw' D2 U2 L2 3Fw' F R 3Fw Lw Bw' Rw F' Uw' R Dw2 F' 3Fw' Dw D2 L' Fw U D' Lw2 Dw Uw Bw2 Rw2 Lw' B2 Rw 3Fw Rw' U L F D' 3Uw Bw' U2 R' D' 3Uw R2 3Uw L' 3Uw2 Dw' F U2 Bw' Dw D
*7. *3Rw' U2 3Lw D2 3Fw2 Fw2 Rw 3Lw' 3Bw' F2 Fw Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw F Bw2 3Lw D R' Rw' Fw2 Lw Bw2 Lw 3Lw B2 3Bw L' B2 3Bw' 3Fw' Dw' Fw B2 U' Fw B 3Fw U2 3Fw2 D2 B' 3Rw 3Dw Rw2 Fw' 3Lw2 Fw' 3Bw' F' 3Rw2 B 3Uw2 Rw2 B' R 3Lw' L2 Rw 3Rw2 Uw Dw2 3Bw2 Rw Dw' F U' 3Uw' Uw' R 3Rw 3Dw 3Rw' F' 3Dw2 Dw' 3Fw 3Dw 3Lw 3Rw2 B' Rw2 3Fw2 Lw D2 3Rw2 D B Bw2 U Fw L' Bw' D R Fw' Lw' Rw2 F L

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR4+ DL3+ UL3+ U6+ R5+ D4+ L2- ALL2+ y2 U5- R4+ D5+ L1- ALL2+ UR DL UL
*2. *UR2+ DR5- DL1- UL5- U0+ R1- D1- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U5- R2+ D3+ L4+ ALL2+ DL
*3. *UR0+ DR3- DL3+ UL2+ U3- R1- D4+ L6+ ALL3- y2 U1- R3- D3+ L1- ALL1- DR DL
*4. *UR4+ DR4- DL3+ UL2- U3- R4- D5+ L4+ ALL0+ y2 U1- R5+ D0+ L1+ ALL4+ UR UL
*5. *UR2+ DR0+ DL6+ UL2- U2+ R5- D3- L4+ ALL2- y2 U3+ R3- D0+ L1+ ALL3+ UR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B L' B U' B L' R' U R' L' U' r' b
*2. *U R' B' U R' L B U' L' U' B l r b'
*3. *L U' B U' R' L U R' L' B R l' b'
*4. *L' B L' R L' B U' L B' L' U' l r b'
*5. *R U' R' B' U B U B' R U' R u l' r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,0) / (-4,5) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-4,-3) / (-2,0) / (-2,-1) /
*2. *(-5,0) / (-4,-1) / (-5,4) / (3,-1) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3)
*3. *(3,-1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (4,-5) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (3,-4) / (2,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) /
*4. *(0,-4) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (6,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-1,-1) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (6,-3)
*5. *(0,-4) / (-5,1) / (2,5) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (4,-1) / (6,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B U R U R B U' B' U' R
*2. *U B L' B U' R' L R U' L' B'
*3. *B U R' U' R' L R L' U' R L'
*4. *U R U' L U B' L' U' L' R U
*5. *U L R B U B L' B U' B' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R flip U' R2' L2 BR R2' U' R2 flip U BR' R2' BL' U2 L2' U2 BR2 U2' R U2 F2' R F2' U' F2 U2' R2 F' R2 F2'
*2. *R2 L2' flip U2' R' BR2 U2' BL2 BR' R' flip R F2 R BR2 BL2' U' L2' BL2 L R' F2' R' U' F2' U2 R' F2' U F R' F'
*3. *R2' flip R' U2' BL2' BR2' U2 L2 BR2' BL2' flip F R2 U2' L BR' U' BL2 BR' U2' R' F' R2' F U' F U2' R F' U F2'
*4. *F2 flip F U' BR' U2 BR2' BL' flip L F2' BR2 U2 BR2 BL U2' BL2 U2 R' U2' F2 U2' F2' R2 F' R' F R2' U2
*5. *R2 flip U2 R' L BR2 U2 BL2 BR2' BL2 flip R' U BL2 U BL BR2' U2 L' U2' R F2' R F U2' R' F2 R2 F' U R2' U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U F U' R U2 R U2 R' F2 U2
*3. *U2 L2 U2 F R2 B R2 F' R2 F U2 D' R U B L2 U' R2 D'
*4. *L F' D2 R2 U' R B U' L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 L Uw2 L2 Fw2 U R' D Rw2 L' Uw2 D' U' L' B' D' Fw' L F' Rw R Uw L2 R' Fw Uw' Rw2
*5. *Uw Rw2 Fw2 L Dw' R F Fw2 B2 Dw' F B2 L2 Dw2 F Rw F2 U B' R Dw F Uw2 Fw U F' U2 Fw Rw' R2 F Bw' R2 B' Dw' B2 L2 Uw2 U Dw Lw' Rw B Fw2 Rw' Uw Bw2 Dw F2 U' Uw2 Rw2 Lw' U Fw R2 Uw' B' Bw2 D2
*OH. *B' L' R2 D F2 D' B2 F2 D' B' F R' U' L' U2 L' R2 D2
*Clock. *UR3- DR1- DL4+ UL4+ U6+ R6+ D6+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U6+ R4- D1- L1+ ALL6+ DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L R B' L' U' R B' L U R' L u l' b
*Square-1. *(0,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,-4)
*Skewb. *R B L' R' U' R' L' B L R' B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F b B' R b f' r L R B F' R' B L' B F'
*2. *B f l r' f l r b R' B L' R F
*3. *F R r' R b B' f r b' B R' B L B F' L' F
*4. *R F' b' B' L l r b r' B' F L B L F' L R
*5. *F' L' B l b' B' r b R F R B F L R' F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw B' Lw Rw' R B' Uw L Rw B Rw' Uw' Lw' Rw Lw' Bw Lw' Uw Rw' r b
*2. *Rw U L Uw B Rw Lw R' Bw Lw L' B' Lw' Bw Rw' Uw' Rw' u' l b
*3. *Lw' Rw' L Rw' U' Bw U' L' R Uw' Rw Lw' Rw Bw' Lw Bw' Rw Bw' u' l' r' b
*4. *Uw R' B Uw L' B Lw R Uw' Rw U Lw Uw Lw' Uw Lw Uw' Bw' Uw u l r
*5. *B Uw Bw Uw L R' Lw U R Rw Bw Lw Uw' Rw' Bw Lw l' r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D3 L3 U R U2 R D3 L2 U2 R U R D2 R D L3 U3 R2 D2 L U R2 D L D L2 U R D L U2 R3 U L D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U L U R D L2 D2 R U R2 D L2 U R U R U L2 D2 L U R3 D2 L U L2 U R3 D L U2 R D L D L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U L U R D R U2 R D L2 U L D2 R U2 R D3 L U2 R D2 L U2 L D R3 D L U R U2 L D3 L2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L D R3 U2 L D L D R2 U L3 U2 R D R U R D2 L3 U R2 U R D2 L U2 L2 D R D L D R2 U L D R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R U2 L D2 R2 U R D2 L3 U R2 U R D L D R U L U2 R D2 L U L U R D L2 U R D L D R2 U2 L D L D2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 U2 F U2 L2 U L2 R2 U L' D2 R2 D' F' U2 L B' D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 F U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' R2 B2 R' D B' F2 D' R U2 F D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' U' B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 F' R' D2 U' R' F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U L2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 U R2 L' F2 L2 B U2 L' B U2 B' F' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R' U' B' L2 B' F2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L' U F D2 F2 D F R U R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B R' F' U2 D' B' U' B U B U2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 R' L2 U'
*2. *R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L' D' L' U' B' L' R2 B' R2 D' R U2
*3. *D' R B L' U' D' R2 B D2 L' F2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R D L2 D2
*4. *U L' B2 R L D B' L2 B D2 R' U2 L B2 R' U2 L'
*5. *F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B D2 F2 R2 D L' U R2 F2 U2 L F

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UB UR UL UB UR UF UL UF UR UL UF UB UR RF UR UB UL LB UB RF UF UR UF UL UF UB RF LF UL UB UR UF RB UR UB UL LB RF UR RF LF UF DB DR DB DF DL LF DR DB DF DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UB+ LF+2 DF LF-2 LB UB DR
*2. * UF UR UF UL UF UB UR UB UR UL UF UB UR UF UR UL LB UL UB UR UL RF UR UF UB UL UF UR UB UL LF UF UL UB RF UR RF RB UB LF UL UF UR LF DL DF DR RF UF LF UL DL LB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ RB UR+2 RF+2 UF- DB- LB DR+ DB-
*3. * UB UR UF UB UL UB UL UB UR UF UL RF UF UL UB LB UL UB UR UL RF UF UR RB UB LB UB RB LF UF UL UF UL LF UL DB DL LB UL DB DL DR RB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF RF UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RB UL+2 UF UL-2 UB+ LB+2 RF+ UR- DF+2
*4. * UL UF UR UL UB UL UB UR UB UR UL UF UR UL UF UR LB UB RF UR UB UL UF UR UB LB RF UF UR RF UF RB UB LF UF UR LF UF UL UF UB LB DR DF RF UF UR UL DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UB+2 UL UB+ LF+ UF+2 UR+2 DL
*5. * UL UF UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UL UF UR LB UB UL UF UB RF UF UL UB UL LB RF UR UF UL RF RB UR UF UL RB UB UR RF LF UL UF UB LF UF UR UB DL DF LF DR RF UF UR RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UL+ LF UL+2 DR+ DB LB+2 DR+2 DF+2 RF+ UR DF

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R F U L U' R' F' U L U' F' U F L F' L' U' R' F R' F L U L U' F' R' F' L U F U' B U L' BL' B' D F
*2. *U L U' F U R U' R' F' L' U' B' U' B' BL' B' BL' L' BL' L' F L F' U R' L F' U L R' U D' R F B D BR' L'
*3. *F' R F' R' F R' U F' U' F' U L F' L' U' R L U F U' F R' L F' R' F' L B U' L BL U L' R'
*4. *R F' U L F L' F' U' F R' L' U L U' R' L F' L' R F' U F L' R F' L R' F U' R L' U BR' R' BR' F' D' B D' L
*5. *U' F R U R' U' F' R' F' L' F L R L' U' L' U' L' U F' U R' F' L F' L R U' R D F R' BL' B' U F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2022)

Results for week 4: Congratulations to RP_Cubed, Luke Garrett, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(176)
1.  1.26 Charles Jerome
1.  1.26 OriginalUsername
3.  1.28 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.60 RP_Cubed
5.  1.71 V Achyuthan
6.  1.75 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.89 Caíque crispim
8.  1.91 asacuber
9.  2.03 Imran Rahman
10.  2.10 BradyCubes08
11.  2.18 Legomanz
12.  2.27 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  2.28 logofetesulo1
14.  2.30 Luke Garrett
15.  2.32 Rakshith.g
16.  2.33 darrensaito
17.  2.36 Francisco Moraes
18.  2.39 sean_cut4
19.  2.63 Cuber JH
19.  2.63 cuberkid10
21.  2.66 TipsterTrickster 
22.  2.69 Benyó
23.  2.70 PratikKhannaSkewb
24.  2.79 remopihel
25.  2.81 DhruvA
26.  2.83 Shaun Mack
27.  2.85 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  2.90 TheCubingAddict980
29.  3.06 FaLoL
30.  3.09 yijunleow
31.  3.12 Zeke Mackay
32.  3.14 JustinTimeCuber
33.  3.15 SpeedyReedy
34.  3.16 Vicenzo-1
35.  3.18 Rafaello
36.  3.19 BradenTheMagician
37.  3.21 parkertrager
38.  3.25 jihu1011
38.  3.25 YouCubing
40.  3.29 agradess2
41.  3.30 ARSCubing
42.  3.44 mihnea3000
42.  3.44 tJardigradHe
42.  3.44 EvanWright1
45.  3.45 Oxzowachi
45.  3.45 Ontricus
47.  3.47 HNcubing
48.  3.49 RapsinSix
49.  3.50 CubableYT
50.  3.51 Nuuk cuber
51.  3.52 VectorCubes
52.  3.58 Glyr
53.  3.59 Liam Wadek
54.  3.67 Triangles_are_cubers
55.  3.68 DGCubes
56.  3.78 Boris McCoy
57.  3.79 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58.  3.80 Cuber2s
59.  3.84 Cale S
60.  3.86 VIBE_ZT
61.  3.87 Sub1Hour
62.  3.91 Caleb Rogers
62.  3.91 Ricardo Zapata
64.  3.98 Chris Van Der Brink
65.  3.99 BradyLawrence
66.  4.00 Θperm
66.  4.00 eyeballboi
68.  4.06 Josiah Blomker
69.  4.07 Utkarsh Ashar
70.  4.10 Cillian
71.  4.11 Cubey_Tube
72.  4.13 Gan11Cuber
72.  4.13 weatherman223
74.  4.19 MasterIcePanda
75.  4.21 vishwasankarcubing
76.  4.22 any name you wish
77.  4.25 NickTyler
78.  4.26 Dylan Swarts
79.  4.28 Fred Lang
80.  4.38 Brayden Gilland
81.  4.41 InlandEmpireCuber
81.  4.41 oliverpallo
83.  4.42 CB21
84.  4.44 abunickabhi
84.  4.44 tommyo11
86.  4.49 Allagos
87.  4.54 MeSub20
88.  4.55 Der Der
89.  4.58 Antto Pitkänen
90.  4.60 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
91.  4.61 Cozy
92.  4.63 WoowyBaby
92.  4.63 d2polld
94.  4.66 Ianwubby
94.  4.66 PCCuber
96.  4.68 ichcubegerne
96.  4.68 beabernardes
98.  4.69 hydynn
99.  4.75 midnightcuberx
100.  4.77 Kacper Paweł Dworak
101.  4.79 wearephamily1719
102.  4.81 bennettstouder
103.  4.85 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
104.  4.95 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
104.  4.95 Predther
106.  5.03 brad711
107.  5.09 Joe123
108.  5.17 Li Xiang
109.  5.22 samuel roveran
110.  5.25 qwr
110.  5.25 Blake the Cuber
112.  5.38 Jakub26
113.  5.39 cuberboy123
114.  5.47 lumes2121
115.  5.49 syffin
116.  5.50 Trexrush1
117.  5.52 Firestorming_1
118.  5.53 Volcaniccubing
119.  5.62 Isaiah Scott
120.  5.66 Halqrius
121.  5.73 Riddler97
122.  5.86 trangium
123.  5.96 Poorcuber09
124.  6.05 soggy_bred
125.  6.11 Ethanawoll
125.  6.11 AnnaW
125.  6.11 White KB
128.  6.29 cuberswoop
129.  6.33 bradyung
130.  6.35 Mike Hughey
131.  6.41 josephslane
132.  6.44 feli.cubes
133.  6.54 filmip
134.  6.58 cometcubes
135.  6.59 Pfannkuchener
136.  6.60 Lewis
137.  6.64 Jam88
138.  6.70 Reirto-RRNF
139.  6.79 Theoruff
140.  7.28 cubing_addict
140.  7.28 KellanTheCubingCoder
142.  7.36 JAcubes
143.  7.40 Lightning
144.  7.44 Dageris
145.  7.66 Martwin
146.  7.72 BadSpeedCuber
147.  7.83 freshcuber.de
148.  8.04 Jrg
149.  8.05 SuperCrafter51
150.  8.06 aamiel
150.  8.06 Sellerie11
152.  8.67 pb_cuber
153.  8.79 OrdinarySolver4048
154.  8.97 nanocube
155.  9.08 sporteisvogel
156.  9.18 One Wheel
157.  9.48 thomas.sch
158.  9.51 balugawale
159.  10.66 Jacck
160.  11.99 kflynn
161.  12.45 Mormi
162.  13.11 someguywithacooltoy
163.  13.60 Algfish31
164.  13.61 Mr Cuber
165.  14.19 Rainer F.
166.  14.38 4ce7heGuy
167.  15.47 Merp
168.  16.31 Krökeldil
169.  17.46 MatsBergsten
170.  18.51 ForcefleeCubez
171.  19.66 RubixNoob318
172.  24.31 Sanjay Natarajan
173.  31.34 Anka
174.  31.82 ancubing
175.  DNF dhafin
175.  DNF MartinN13


*3x3x3*(235)
1.  6.50 BrianJ
2.  6.55 Luke Garrett
3.  7.13 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.48 Zeke Mackay
5.  7.51 RP_Cubed
6.  7.61 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  7.72 David ep
8.  7.94 OriginalUsername
9.  7.98 Francisco Moraes
10.  8.05 Vicenzo-1
11.  8.08 darrensaito
12.  8.09 Shaun Mack
13.  8.10 BradyCubes08
14.  8.17 tJardigradHe
15.  8.18 KrokosB
16.  8.36 Charles Jerome
17.  8.44 PratikKhannaSkewb
18.  8.72 cuberkid10
19.  8.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  8.79 eyeballboi
21.  8.91 EvanWright1
22.  8.93 SpeedyReedy
23.  8.97 Heewon Seo
24.  9.02 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
25.  9.03 FaLoL
26.  9.19 parkertrager
27.  9.29 Cale S
28.  9.33 Dream Cubing
29.  9.37 sean_cut4
30.  9.43 HNcubing
31.  9.46 V Achyuthan
32.  9.54 Glyr
32.  9.54 jihu1011
34.  9.64 GenTheThief
35.  9.72 Boris McCoy
36.  9.80 JustinTimeCuber
36.  9.80 mihnea3000
38.  9.81 remopihel
39.  9.84 NathanaelCubes
40.  9.86 vishwasankarcubing
41.  9.93 yijunleow
42.  9.95 BMcCl1
43.  9.98 BradenTheMagician
44.  10.06 agradess2
45.  10.12 Ontricus
45.  10.12 DhruvA
47.  10.27 Oxzowachi
48.  10.30 VectorCubes
48.  10.30 Benyó
50.  10.41 Rafaello
51.  10.47 ichcubegerne
52.  10.57 TipsterTrickster 
53.  10.59 Harsha Paladugu
54.  10.82 wearephamily1719
55.  10.89 RapsinSix
56.  10.93 PCCuber
57.  11.01 MartinN13
58.  11.03 oliverpallo
59.  11.04 Keroma12
60.  11.08 nico_german_cuber
61.  11.09 trav1
62.  11.12 Allagos
63.  11.23 Liam Wadek
63.  11.23 Imran Rahman
65.  11.28 Ricardo Zapata
66.  11.29 TheCubingAddict980
67.  11.32 Isaiah Scott
68.  11.34 tommyo11
69.  11.40 Cillian
70.  11.51 Brayden Gilland
71.  11.52 Antto Pitkänen
72.  11.60 abunickabhi
73.  11.64 brad711
74.  11.76 20luky3
75.  11.77 weatherman223
76.  11.81 YouCubing
77.  11.87 JakeAK
78.  11.88 beabernardes
78.  11.88 Utkarsh Ashar
80.  11.90 MCuber
81.  11.92 trangium
82.  11.96 CB21
83.  11.98 Kacper Jędrzejuk
84.  12.05 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
85.  12.07 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
86.  12.08 breadears
87.  12.13 logofetesulo1
88.  12.22 Nuuk cuber
89.  12.27 Trexrush1
90.  12.28 Cuber2s
91.  12.31 Sub1Hour
92.  12.33 Fred Lang
92.  12.33 lumes2121
94.  12.35 OrdinarySolver4048
94.  12.35 Cubey_Tube
96.  12.44 MasterIcePanda
97.  12.45 Winfaza
98.  12.54 Glincons
99.  12.56 BradyLawrence
100.  12.60 CubableYT
101.  12.62 Riddler97
102.  12.66 d2polld
103.  12.72 NickTyler
104.  12.73 Triangles_are_cubers
105.  12.74 DGCubes
106.  12.78 Cozy
107.  12.79 Caíque crispim
108.  12.80 midnightcuberx
109.  12.91 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
110.  12.92 Rakshith.g
111.  12.96 Ianwubby
112.  13.04 Cuber JH
113.  13.09 TheEpicCuber
114.  13.41 Dylan Swarts
115.  13.50 4ce7heGuy
116.  13.52 pizzacrust
117.  13.53 Der Der
117.  13.53 dhafin
119.  13.54 Gan11Cuber
120.  13.55 InlandEmpireCuber
120.  13.55 DesertWolf
122.  13.73 ican97
123.  13.76 TheSilverBeluga
124.  13.81 Pfannkuchener
125.  13.90 LwBigcubes
126.  13.94 Blake the Cuber
127.  14.02 ARSCubing
128.  14.08 Firestorming_1
129.  14.21 Josiah Blomker
130.  14.28 josephslane
131.  14.32 WoowyBaby
132.  14.37 any name you wish
133.  14.44 epride17
134.  14.54 Xauxage
135.  14.63 RainbowsAndStuff
136.  14.68 bennettstouder
137.  14.85 revaldoah
138.  14.92 Ivyish
139.  15.00 abnerpthen
140.  15.14 VIBE_ZT
141.  15.20 Lvl9001Wizard
142.  15.22 bradyung
143.  15.25 Predther
144.  15.56 White KB
145.  15.73 SentsuiJack2403
146.  15.77 Kacper Paweł Dworak
147.  15.78 hydynn
148.  15.79 Θperm
149.  16.00 Joe123
150.  16.37 LittleLumos
151.  16.41 Li Xiang
152.  16.57 Petri Krzywacki
153.  16.84 cuberswoop
154.  17.22 feli.cubes
155.  17.46 topppits
156.  17.50 thatkid
157.  17.57 neicu
158.  17.95 N speedsolving
159.  17.98 someguywithacooltoy
160.  18.07 RyanSoh
161.  18.24 soggy_bred
162.  18.32 Jakub26
163.  18.65 KellanTheCubingCoder
164.  18.69 Jam88
165.  18.72 xyzzy
166.  18.92 MeSub20
167.  19.03 pb_cuber
168.  19.06 Ethanawoll
169.  19.08 Caleb Rogers
170.  19.19 Halqrius
171.  19.22 Volcaniccubing
171.  19.22 nanocube
173.  19.23 samuel roveran
174.  19.37 kilwap147
175.  19.63 Sellerie11
176.  19.70 Lightning
177.  19.90 ThomasJE
178.  20.18 Reirto-RRNF
179.  20.56 filmip
180.  20.66 Martwin
181.  20.85 finri
182.  20.88 Jrg
183.  21.17 Parth
184.  21.33 Lewis
185.  21.42 sporteisvogel
186.  21.49 SPEEEEED
187.  22.07 Mike Hughey
188.  22.22 Poorcuber09
188.  22.22 syffin
188.  22.22 Oliver Wrzecionowski
191.  22.42 Penguin_cuber 0713
192.  22.60 Ksawierov
193.  22.70 M.Sikandar
194.  23.17 One Wheel
195.  23.29 zakikaz
196.  23.31 Merp
197.  23.43 Micael
198.  23.51 ForcefleeCubez
199.  23.88 BadSpeedCuber
200.  24.25 AnnaW
201.  24.42 Dageris
202.  24.86 YaBoiKemp
203.  25.30 thousand_cuts
204.  25.57 Theoruff
205.  25.80 cuberboy123
206.  26.21 freshcuber.de
207.  26.24 cubing_addict
208.  26.26 Rainer F.
209.  26.80 Rubika-37-021204
209.  26.80 SuperCrafter51
211.  27.18 qwr
212.  27.79 Gamikiscubing
213.  27.92 Joel.com
214.  28.85 Elisa
215.  31.06 GT8590
216.  31.49 Jacck
217.  33.17 Nash171
218.  34.07 Krökeldil
219.  34.35 Abradeo
220.  34.39 cometcubes
221.  34.85 balugawale
222.  35.74 MatsBergsten
223.  37.21 Mr Cuber
224.  38.47 kflynn
225.  39.20 JAcubes
226.  42.20 Anka
227.  42.78 Lutz_P
228.  43.97 CuberDawnF2L
229.  46.32 Mormi
230.  49.76 Algfish31
231.  50.02 CCGTheCuber
232.  1:09.70 Meatalic_Cuber
233.  1:10.93 RubixNoob318
234.  1:54.92 ancubing
235.  DNF Bryan4305


*4x4x4*(122)
1.  29.53 Francisco Moraes
2.  29.81 Khairur Rachim
3.  30.07 Vicenzo-1


Spoiler



4.  30.34 tJardigradHe
5.  30.62 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  30.70 OriginalUsername
7.  31.59 parkertrager
8.  31.68 Luke Garrett
9.  32.16 Dream Cubing
10.  32.43 darrensaito
11.  32.94 RP_Cubed
12.  33.06 BrianJ
13.  35.10 ichcubegerne
14.  36.75 Liam Wadek
15.  36.79 BradenTheMagician
16.  37.60 20luky3
17.  37.70 Benyó
18.  37.77 FaLoL
19.  38.43 jihu1011
20.  38.60 DGCubes
21.  38.66 HNcubing
22.  38.84 sean_cut4
23.  39.02 yijunleow
24.  39.15 PratikKhannaSkewb
25.  39.86 David ep
26.  40.10 DhruvA
27.  40.41 agradess2
28.  40.66 EvanWright1
29.  41.15 trav1
30.  41.39 beabernardes
31.  41.41 JustinTimeCuber
32.  42.00 tommyo11
33.  42.10 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
34.  42.15 remopihel
35.  43.41 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  43.51 Glincons
37.  43.80 logofetesulo1
37.  43.80 nico_german_cuber
39.  43.81 YouCubing
40.  44.91 Ricardo Zapata
41.  44.94 CB21
42.  45.43 Brayden Gilland
43.  45.51 CubableYT
44.  45.61 Rafaello
45.  45.90 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
46.  46.45 wearephamily1719
47.  47.27 Boris McCoy
48.  47.39 thatkid
49.  48.15 Trexrush1
50.  48.77 Antto Pitkänen
51.  50.53 Ianwubby
52.  50.56 Nuuk cuber
53.  50.82 bennettstouder
54.  51.27 abunickabhi
55.  51.71 midnightcuberx
56.  51.78 Sub1Hour
57.  52.55 Winfaza
58.  53.15 lumes2121
59.  53.55 breadears
60.  53.84 weatherman223
61.  55.21 PCCuber
62.  55.35 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  55.48 MasterIcePanda
64.  55.82 Caíque crispim
65.  56.13 Cillian
66.  57.15 Kacper Paweł Dworak
67.  57.36 Cubey_Tube
68.  57.82 epride17
69.  57.86 Allagos
70.  57.90 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  57.94 AnnaW
72.  58.63 any name you wish
73.  58.93 Kacper Jędrzejuk
74.  1:02.31 Predther
75.  1:02.38 OrdinarySolver4048
76.  1:03.06 Josiah Blomker
77.  1:04.26 Li Xiang
78.  1:04.47 d2polld
79.  1:04.61 bh13
80.  1:06.06 Ethanawoll
81.  1:06.46 Pfannkuchener
82.  1:06.74 Firestorming_1
83.  1:07.77 Cuber JH
84.  1:09.55 Poorcuber09
85.  1:09.87 Jakub26
86.  1:10.01 4ce7heGuy
87.  1:11.28 Jam88
88.  1:13.23 ARSCubing
89.  1:14.17 Isaiah Scott
90.  1:14.83 Blake the Cuber
91.  1:16.92 Volcaniccubing
92.  1:20.51 Jrg
93.  1:20.96 Lightning
94.  1:21.42 One Wheel
95.  1:23.72 josephslane
96.  1:24.44 filmip
97.  1:24.98 White KB
98.  1:25.75 Sellerie11
99.  1:26.02 Ivyish
100.  1:26.88 dhafin
101.  1:32.20 sporteisvogel
102.  1:33.87 Cozy
103.  1:36.65 Mike Hughey
104.  1:36.71 Halqrius
105.  1:37.60 freshcuber.de
106.  1:38.20 pb_cuber
107.  1:38.77 Rainer F.
108.  1:39.11 Rubika-37-021204
109.  1:42.49 V Achyuthan
110.  1:47.11 KellanTheCubingCoder
111.  1:49.75 Jacck
112.  1:54.41 kflynn
113.  1:55.06 hydynn
114.  1:55.18 MeSub20
115.  2:07.13 samuel roveran
116.  2:22.74 MatsBergsten
117.  2:30.96 Anka
118.  3:00.54 Adam_Jeremy
119.  3:08.05 Krökeldil
120.  3:10.28 balugawale
121.  DNF Heewon Seo
121.  DNF SuperCrafter51


*5x5x5*(68)
1.  54.68 tJardigradHe
2.  56.09 OriginalUsername
3.  58.87 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:00.15 HNcubing
5.  1:00.47 RP_Cubed
6.  1:03.29 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  1:04.59 Luke Garrett
8.  1:04.62 ichcubegerne
9.  1:04.99 Benyó
10.  1:05.94 Khairur Rachim
11.  1:10.78 FaLoL
12.  1:11.82 EvanWright1
13.  1:15.23 DhruvA
14.  1:16.98 DGCubes
15.  1:19.16 BradenTheMagician
16.  1:20.51 nico_german_cuber
17.  1:20.91 logofetesulo1
18.  1:21.80 PratikKhannaSkewb
19.  1:22.11 Ricardo Zapata
20.  1:23.22 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  1:24.16 YouCubing
22.  1:24.51 Boris McCoy
23.  1:25.39 Liam Wadek
24.  1:26.70 remopihel
25.  1:27.13 agradess2
26.  1:27.59 CB21
27.  1:29.25 tommyo11
28.  1:34.38 beabernardes
29.  1:37.83 breadears
30.  1:39.64 TheSilverBeluga
31.  1:40.59 JustinTimeCuber
32.  1:40.89 thatkid
33.  1:42.75 CubableYT
34.  1:43.28 Trexrush1
35.  1:43.64 Ianwubby
36.  1:43.68 Utkarsh Ashar
37.  1:44.52 Kacper Paweł Dworak
38.  1:48.50 Pfannkuchener
39.  1:52.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40.  1:56.78 Ethanawoll
41.  1:58.16 bennettstouder
42.  1:58.68 Lewis
43.  1:59.10 Cubey_Tube
44.  2:02.39 InlandEmpireCuber
45.  2:05.26 One Wheel
46.  2:08.97 MasterIcePanda
47.  2:10.47 AnnaW
48.  2:10.93 wearephamily1719
49.  2:11.35 Firestorming_1
50.  2:21.35 Jrg
51.  2:22.92 Blake the Cuber
52.  2:25.76 Cillian
53.  2:27.08 Mike Hughey
54.  2:32.81 Rubika-37-021204
55.  2:33.50 ARSCubing
56.  2:39.52 Predther
57.  2:44.51 Cuber JH
58.  2:45.37 sporteisvogel
59.  2:48.85 Jacck
60.  2:55.18 thomas.sch
61.  3:01.85 Sellerie11
62.  3:06.21 Halqrius
63.  3:14.69 freshcuber.de
64.  3:21.57 Rainer F.
65.  4:24.01 Anka
66.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
66.  DNF Cuber2s
66.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  1:37.88 Dream Cubing
2.  1:55.48 ichcubegerne
3.  1:56.47 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:06.26 FaLoL
5.  2:11.39 Luke Garrett
6.  2:11.85 RP_Cubed
7.  2:18.09 Keroma12
8.  2:20.64 Liam Wadek
9.  2:21.10 agradess2
10.  2:27.62 CB21
11.  2:28.83 xyzzy
12.  2:32.65 YouCubing
13.  2:34.43 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  2:35.56 logofetesulo1
15.  2:40.08 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
16.  2:44.27 MCuber
17.  2:49.63 DGCubes
18.  3:09.26 beabernardes
19.  3:14.65 Ianwubby
20.  3:16.17 thatkid
21.  3:17.64 epride17
22.  3:22.23 tommyo11
23.  3:24.96 CubableYT
24.  3:29.23 Pfannkuchener
25.  3:44.71 One Wheel
26.  3:49.98 Ethanawoll
27.  3:53.00 Firestorming_1
28.  3:53.66 bh13
29.  3:57.26 Cubey_Tube
30.  4:08.42 Jrg
31.  4:21.34 PCCuber
32.  4:21.79 MasterIcePanda
33.  4:45.77 Rubika-37-021204
34.  4:53.62 sporteisvogel
35.  5:04.57 Jacck
36.  5:12.07 thomas.sch
37.  7:03.63 freshcuber.de
38.  9:53.36 Anka
39.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(23)
1.  2:20.05 Dream Cubing
2.  2:40.03 ichcubegerne
3.  2:41.49 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  3:24.38 RP_Cubed
5.  3:27.25 Luke Garrett
6.  3:27.31 FaLoL
7.  3:29.75 Liam Wadek
8.  3:31.19 YouCubing
9.  3:32.89 CB21
10.  3:37.51 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  3:38.05 DhruvA
12.  4:08.08 DGCubes
13.  4:09.51 logofetesulo1
14.  5:11.81 Pfannkuchener
15.  5:34.54 CubableYT
16.  5:57.82 One Wheel
17.  6:03.15 Firestorming_1
18.  6:09.83 Jrg
19.  7:00.05 AnnaW
20.  7:27.72 thomas.sch
21.  7:40.03 Jacck
22.  7:57.29 sporteisvogel
23.  7:58.24 Isaiah Scott


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(46)
1.  4.13 BrianJ
2.  5.52 logofetesulo1
3.  5.97 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.07 JakeAK
5.  7.62 darrensaito
6.  7.78 Luke Garrett
7.  8.01 RP_Cubed
8.  8.78 ARSCubing
9.  8.83 Caíque crispim
10.  8.85 TipsterTrickster 
11.  8.96 Isaiah Scott
12.  10.25 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  10.34 ichcubegerne
14.  11.01 Firestorming_1
15.  11.67 Li Xiang
16.  11.94 sean_cut4
17.  12.13 Benyó
18.  14.94 agradess2
19.  15.26 BradenTheMagician
20.  16.14 remopihel
21.  16.82 Shaun Mack
22.  18.86 Cuber JH
23.  19.53 Mike Hughey
24.  19.90 YouCubing
25.  19.97 abunickabhi
26.  22.89 Francisco Moraes
27.  24.09 parkertrager
28.  28.07 MatsBergsten
29.  34.51 Liam Wadek
30.  34.79 CB21
31.  37.29 Martwin
32.  41.10 Antto Pitkänen
33.  42.62 thomas.sch
34.  43.35 Ricardo Zapata
35.  52.27 Jacck
36.  57.34 Trexrush1
37.  1:09.40 oliverpallo
38.  1:14.79 sporteisvogel
39.  1:27.16 NickTyler
40.  1:28.38 Ethanawoll
41.  1:31.62 someguywithacooltoy
42.  1:34.96 BadSpeedCuber
43.  2:00.32 HNcubing
44.  2:12.49 Krökeldil
45.  2:13.21 Rainer F.
46.  2:25.17 SuperCrafter51


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(36)
1.  17.93 JakeAK
2.  22.93 N speedsolving
3.  24.61 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  27.97 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  32.93 ican97
6.  37.47 abunickabhi
7.  39.86 Keroma12
8.  46.41 RP_Cubed
9.  47.48 willian_pessoa
10.  54.67 YouCubing
11.  55.51 Glyr
12.  1:03.85 revaldoah
13.  1:07.95 ichcubegerne
14.  1:25.61 Neon47
15.  1:29.34 MatsBergsten
16.  1:32.07 thatkid
17.  1:39.69 filmip
18.  1:42.74 parkertrager
19.  1:48.84 d2polld
20.  1:53.76 Ricardo Zapata
21.  2:09.46 brad711
22.  2:14.27 CB21
23.  2:17.82 Luke Garrett
24.  2:20.25 Trexrush1
25.  2:42.39 Liam Wadek
26.  3:23.26 Ethanawoll
27.  3:42.47 Jacck
28.  4:04.65 RyanSoh
29.  4:15.17 nanocube
30.  4:34.56 sporteisvogel
31.  6:45.42 Caíque crispim
32.  6:53.87 HNcubing
33.  7:48.08 Krökeldil
34.  DNF CubableYT
34.  DNF dhafin
34.  DNF Pfannkuchener


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(8)
1.  2:06.23 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:17.86 Cale S
3.  7:06.00 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  8:34.31 MatsBergsten
5.  8:36.68 Jacck
6.  13:04.63 CB21
7.  DNF Ricardo Zapata
7.  DNF thatkid


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  5:09.00 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  15:55.66 Jacck
3.  32:16.26 CB21


Spoiler



4.  DNF MatsBergsten
4.  DNF RP_Cubed


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  31:10.77 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  6/7 50:11 MatsBergsten
2.  12/19 60:00 Ali161102
3.  3/3 7:42 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  3/3 19:56 CB21
5.  4/5 24:31 Jacck
6.  4/5 50:00 sporteisvogel
7.  0/2 9:33 Liam Wadek
7.  1/3 10:34 Ricardo Zapata
7.  14/39 60:00 Keroma12


*3x3x3 one-handed*(128)
1.  10.42 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  10.86 Khairur Rachim
3.  10.98 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  11.26 Luke Garrett
5.  11.63 Petro Leum
6.  12.05 OriginalUsername
7.  12.94 NathanaelCubes
8.  12.95 darrensaito
9.  12.99 GenTheThief
10.  13.72 Shaun Mack
11.  14.15 RP_Cubed
12.  14.70 asacuber
13.  14.74 Charles Jerome
14.  14.99 PratikKhannaSkewb
15.  15.71 ichcubegerne
16.  16.13 Vicenzo-1
17.  16.31 Dream Cubing
18.  16.46 midnightcuberx
19.  16.64 Zeke Mackay
20.  16.87 V Achyuthan
21.  16.99 Harsha Paladugu
22.  17.34 Francisco Moraes
23.  17.58 HNcubing
24.  17.59 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  17.74 eyeballboi
25.  17.74 SpeedyReedy
27.  18.51 JakeAK
28.  18.68 remopihel
29.  18.71 Neon47
30.  18.78 Glincons
31.  18.86 MartinN13
32.  18.94 BradenTheMagician
33.  19.20 TipsterTrickster 
34.  19.41 JustinTimeCuber
35.  19.48 mihnea3000
36.  19.61 EvanWright1
37.  19.72 FaLoL
38.  19.80 Benyó
39.  20.11 wearephamily1719
40.  20.13 DGCubes
41.  20.43 Boris McCoy
42.  20.53 PCCuber
43.  20.62 Caíque crispim
44.  20.71 abunickabhi
45.  21.02 YouCubing
46.  21.07 Ricardo Zapata
47.  21.12 Riddler97
48.  21.24 Antto Pitkänen
49.  21.33 Cale S
50.  21.58 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
51.  21.60 Utkarsh Ashar
52.  21.72 Rafaello
53.  21.84 Winfaza
54.  21.89 sigalig
55.  22.21 agradess2
56.  22.39 sean_cut4
57.  22.59 brad711
58.  22.62 Gan11Cuber
59.  22.83 ican97
60.  22.86 Trexrush1
61.  22.87 xyzzy
62.  23.53 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
63.  23.65 OrdinarySolver4048
64.  24.45 logofetesulo1
65.  24.76 Allagos
66.  24.94 Nuuk cuber
67.  25.05 trangium
68.  25.18 revaldoah
69.  25.43 tommyo11
70.  25.73 MasterIcePanda
71.  25.89 Liam Wadek
72.  26.08 dhafin
73.  26.51 lumes2121
74.  26.60 Sub1Hour
75.  26.66 any name you wish
76.  26.73 InlandEmpireCuber
77.  26.77 TheSilverBeluga
78.  26.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
79.  27.37 Cillian
80.  27.90 CubableYT
81.  28.24 d2polld
82.  28.65 VIBE_ZT
83.  28.75 Cuber JH
84.  28.78 thatkid
85.  29.67 Firestorming_1
86.  29.87 Ianwubby
87.  29.97 Cubey_Tube
88.  30.28 VectorCubes
89.  30.35 abnerpthen
90.  31.15 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
91.  31.16 White KB
92.  31.40 WoowyBaby
93.  32.20 Dylan Swarts
94.  32.26 beabernardes
95.  32.30 RyanSoh
96.  32.70 Pfannkuchener
97.  33.02 CB21
98.  33.08 Volcaniccubing
99.  33.22 Predther
100.  35.04 LittleLumos
101.  35.85 bennettstouder
102.  36.99 Ethanawoll
103.  38.06 4ce7heGuy
104.  39.20 Isaiah Scott
105.  40.79 filmip
106.  40.89 Mike Hughey
107.  41.01 Cozy
108.  42.79 someguywithacooltoy
109.  45.65 NickTyler
110.  46.75 sporteisvogel
111.  49.34 ARSCubing
112.  49.44 Caleb Rogers
113.  49.51 hydynn
114.  50.67 Jakub26
115.  51.95 One Wheel
116.  52.10 samuel roveran
117.  54.33 Parth
118.  56.18 Josiah Blomker
119.  56.38 nanocube
120.  58.82 KellanTheCubingCoder
121.  1:01.32 Rubika-37-021204
122.  1:07.36 Jacck
123.  1:09.88 Theoruff
124.  1:10.88 ancubing
125.  1:12.66 Merp
126.  1:39.69 Algfish31
127.  1:55.71 Krökeldil
128.  2:24.03 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  46.49 Luke Garrett
2.  1:02.94 Francisco Moraes
3.  1:04.19 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  1:51.04 One Wheel
5.  3:02.06 Jacck
6.  3:21.29 CB21


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  37.70 DGCubes
2.  38.14 ichcubegerne
3.  42.38 CB21


Spoiler



4.  42.58 YouCubing
5.  1:03.10 RP_Cubed
6.  1:06.05 Luke Garrett
7.  1:21.95 V Achyuthan
8.  1:24.17 Jacck
9.  1:32.27 Ethanawoll
10.  1:39.54 JustinTimeCuber
11.  1:48.51 bennettstouder
12.  2:03.58 MatsBergsten
13.  3:29.98 Francisco Moraes
14.  4:13.07 bradyung
15.  DNF ARSCubing
15.  DNF Ricardo Zapata


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  22.67 (19, 22, 27) Cale S
2.  46.33 (50, 48, 41) CB21
3.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) TipsterTrickster 
3.  DNF (28, 30, DNS) TheDubDubJr
3.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) Mike Hughey
3.  DNF (40, DNS, DNS) RP_Cubed
3.  DNF (62, 61, DNF) Jakub26
3.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Cillian

*2-3-4 Relay*(73)
1.  42.04 Luke Garrett
2.  43.42 parkertrager
3.  44.61 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  46.38 Francisco Moraes
5.  46.63 darrensaito
6.  47.06 RP_Cubed
7.  48.17 Heewon Seo
8.  48.52 Khairur Rachim
9.  48.62 PratikKhannaSkewb
10.  52.00 Glyr
11.  53.57 Benyó
12.  54.77 remopihel
13.  54.97 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  58.96 Brayden Gilland
15.  59.23 tommyo11
16.  59.28 FaLoL
17.  59.98 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:00.22 HNcubing
19.  1:01.02 Ianwubby
20.  1:01.23 JustinTimeCuber
21.  1:01.41 YouCubing
22.  1:01.74 EvanWright1
23.  1:02.62 Antto Pitkänen
24.  1:03.84 DGCubes
25.  1:04.59 abunickabhi
26.  1:04.68 CubableYT
27.  1:06.34 agradess2
28.  1:07.56 Ricardo Zapata
29.  1:07.61 nico_german_cuber
30.  1:08.74 ichcubegerne
31.  1:09.01 CB21
32.  1:15.17 MasterIcePanda
33.  1:16.38 PCCuber
34.  1:17.24 oliverpallo
35.  1:17.64 bennettstouder
36.  1:18.60 Caíque crispim
37.  1:19.11 Utkarsh Ashar
38.  1:22.19 OrdinarySolver4048
39.  1:23.10 wearephamily1719
40.  1:24.24 thatkid
41.  1:24.32 Pfannkuchener
42.  1:24.40 Predther
43.  1:29.40 InlandEmpireCuber
44.  1:31.18 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  1:31.63 Firestorming_1
46.  1:35.55 Cuber JH
47.  1:35.79 Trexrush1
48.  1:38.57 White KB
49.  1:38.68 ARSCubing
50.  1:43.64 Ethanawoll
51.  1:45.15 Jam88
52.  1:47.71 V Achyuthan
53.  1:49.64 AnnaW
54.  1:50.34 Lewis
55.  1:50.49 Li Xiang
56.  1:51.11 Sellerie11
57.  1:56.85 Isaiah Scott
58.  1:57.77 Jrg
59.  1:59.02 4ce7heGuy
60.  2:04.34 josephslane
61.  2:06.80 pb_cuber
62.  2:10.72 Poorcuber09
63.  2:14.92 One Wheel
64.  2:21.70 samuel roveran
65.  2:26.08 sporteisvogel
66.  2:26.42 ForcefleeCubez
67.  2:28.94 Rainer F.
68.  2:37.18 Jacck
69.  2:37.96 hydynn
70.  2:42.25 SuperCrafter51
71.  3:43.37 Anka
72.  4:01.57 MatsBergsten
73.  7:36.76 Caleb Rogers


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(41)
1.  1:43.21 Luke Garrett
2.  1:52.44 ichcubegerne
3.  1:53.00 HNcubing


Spoiler



4.  1:53.90 BrianJ
5.  1:55.95 Benyó
6.  1:57.04 RP_Cubed
7.  2:05.95 Khairur Rachim
8.  2:10.45 PratikKhannaSkewb
9.  2:12.64 EvanWright1
10.  2:14.00 BradenTheMagician
11.  2:19.54 FaLoL
12.  2:22.68 DGCubes
13.  2:24.66 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  2:27.61 nico_german_cuber
15.  2:34.63 agradess2
16.  2:35.89 tommyo11
17.  2:40.19 YouCubing
18.  2:41.31 remopihel
19.  2:44.58 Ianwubby
20.  2:46.15 CB21
21.  2:56.87 Trexrush1
22.  2:58.05 InlandEmpireCuber
23.  2:59.31 Pfannkuchener
24.  3:00.34 Utkarsh Ashar
25.  3:08.26 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  3:21.94 thatkid
27.  3:28.64 MasterIcePanda
28.  3:49.44 One Wheel
29.  3:49.79 Firestorming_1
30.  3:50.11 ARSCubing
31.  3:51.89 Ethanawoll
32.  4:03.11 Poorcuber09
33.  4:06.72 Lewis
34.  4:24.88 Predther
35.  4:44.96 Jrg
36.  4:48.98 sporteisvogel
37.  4:50.85 White KB
38.  5:22.76 Sellerie11
39.  5:54.11 Jacck
40.  6:35.63 Rainer F.
41.  9:01.83 Anka


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  3:53.18 Luke Garrett
2.  3:53.81 Benyó
3.  3:54.27 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:56.82 RP_Cubed
5.  5:00.01 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  5:11.56 YouCubing
7.  5:13.60 CB21
8.  6:18.18 tommyo11
9.  6:28.88 thatkid
10.  7:12.93 Firestorming_1
11.  7:33.71 Pfannkuchener
12.  8:28.65 Ethanawoll
13.  8:32.95 One Wheel
14.  8:53.60 Jrg
15.  9:54.73 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:33.01 ichcubegerne
2.  6:39.38 Benyó
3.  7:37.10 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  7:46.36 RP_Cubed
5.  8:51.63 YouCubing
6.  8:53.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  8:55.60 CB21
8.  9:44.41 DGCubes
9.  11:59.16 Antto Pitkänen
10.  12:10.82 Pfannkuchener
11.  12:45.75 Ethanawoll
12.  13:34.11 One Wheel
13.  13:56.83 Firestorming_1
14.  15:51.22 Jrg
15.  18:39.78 sporteisvogel


*Clock*(62)
1.  4.58 MartinN13
2.  4.68 vishwasankarcubing
3.  5.04 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  5.08 AngeGabriel
5.  5.19 VectorCubes
6.  5.42 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  6.29 TipsterTrickster 
8.  6.32 DesertWolf
9.  6.62 Luke Garrett
10.  6.89 oliverpallo
11.  7.35 Zeke Mackay
12.  7.47 Glincons
13.  7.58 YouCubing
14.  7.86 parkertrager
15.  8.10 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
16.  8.19 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  8.30 Li Xiang
18.  8.33 BrianJ
19.  8.40 Francisco Moraes
20.  8.70 Rafaello
21.  9.11 BradenTheMagician
22.  9.38 ichcubegerne
23.  9.39 RP_Cubed
24.  9.55 Kacper Paweł Dworak
25.  9.86 Glyr
26.  9.97 DGCubes
27.  10.50 Benyó
28.  10.51 SpeedyReedy
28.  10.51 tommyo11
30.  10.77 Nuuk cuber
31.  10.91 Ricardo Zapata
32.  11.01 Volcaniccubing
33.  11.55 FaLoL
34.  11.80 remopihel
35.  11.86 Heewon Seo
36.  11.88 InlandEmpireCuber
37.  11.96 midnightcuberx
38.  12.04 feli.cubes
39.  12.40 CB21
40.  12.44 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
41.  13.28 Ethanawoll
42.  13.51 Halqrius
43.  13.71 White KB
44.  13.95 weatherman223
45.  14.36 EvanWright1
46.  14.51 freshcuber.de
47.  14.79 Mike Hughey
48.  15.57 PratikKhannaSkewb
49.  15.63 abunickabhi
50.  17.30 CubableYT
51.  18.84 Lewis
52.  19.11 Jacck
53.  19.49 sporteisvogel
54.  21.72 d2polld
55.  22.41 JAcubes
56.  25.31 kflynn
57.  26.60 ARSCubing
58.  29.94 logofetesulo1
59.  33.36 One Wheel
60.  36.31 Mormi
61.  36.67 cubing_addict
62.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(52)
1.  38.57 Heewon Seo
2.  40.72 Luke Garrett
3.  44.09 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  46.70 BrianJ
5.  46.89 Khairur Rachim
6.  47.85 Oxzowachi
7.  49.88 RP_Cubed
8.  51.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  52.69 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  54.92 GenTheThief
11.  59.15 ichcubegerne
12.  59.87 DGCubes
13.  1:01.71 DhruvA
14.  1:02.13 MCuber
15.  1:03.91 Benyó
16.  1:03.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  1:04.50 Ricardo Zapata
18.  1:04.72 FaLoL
19.  1:04.85 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:05.36 agradess2
21.  1:06.07 YouCubing
22.  1:11.04 EvanWright1
23.  1:14.10 tommyo11
24.  1:17.61 Triangles_are_cubers
25.  1:20.55 CB21
26.  1:20.60 remopihel
27.  1:23.40 Antto Pitkänen
28.  1:23.70 Cale S
29.  1:24.05 abnerpthen
30.  1:24.47 logofetesulo1
31.  1:25.18 Liam Wadek
32.  1:25.61 Keroma12
33.  1:26.85 epride17
34.  1:40.33 SpeedyReedy
35.  1:57.06 Ethanawoll
36.  1:57.63 JustinTimeCuber
37.  1:57.87 d2polld
38.  2:01.19 Utkarsh Ashar
39.  2:05.10 CubableYT
40.  2:24.73 One Wheel
41.  2:29.45 Firestorming_1
42.  2:31.03 bennettstouder
43.  2:37.17 Mike Hughey
44.  3:02.63 SuperCrafter51
45.  3:07.77 Jacck
46.  3:20.07 samuel roveran
47.  3:20.15 sporteisvogel
48.  3:23.45 Predther
49.  3:55.45 thomas.sch
50.  4:39.36 Anka
51.  5:41.96 Algfish31
52.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(99)
1.  2.15 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.41 Vlad Hordiienko
3.  2.64 Heath Flick


Spoiler



4.  2.78 DGCubes
5.  2.98 EvanWright1
6.  3.19 Rafaello
7.  3.21 oliviervlcube
8.  3.23 Charles Jerome
9.  3.45 RP_Cubed
10.  3.46 BrianJ
11.  3.56 parkertrager
11.  3.56 remopihel
13.  3.57 Shaun Mack
14.  3.59 Ontricus
15.  3.87 BradenTheMagician
16.  4.17 Liam Wadek
17.  4.33 Luke Garrett
18.  4.37 MartinN13
19.  4.45 darrensaito
20.  4.59 trav1
21.  4.66 Brendyn Dunagan
22.  5.08 Francisco Moraes
23.  5.18 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
24.  5.29 CB21
24.  5.29 YouCubing
26.  5.31 Glyr
27.  5.44 tommyo11
28.  5.50 ichcubegerne
28.  5.50 DesertWolf
30.  5.62 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  5.63 Triangles_are_cubers
32.  5.77 sean_cut4
33.  5.82 Cale S
34.  5.97 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
35.  6.23 logofetesulo1
35.  6.23 Benyó
37.  6.26 wearephamily1719
38.  6.45 VectorCubes
39.  6.51 oliverpallo
40.  6.60 Nuuk cuber
41.  6.67 Glincons
42.  6.69 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  6.70 Ricardo Zapata
44.  6.76 Lewis
45.  6.77 Caíque crispim
46.  7.18 SpeedyReedy
47.  7.24 agradess2
48.  7.30 nico_german_cuber
49.  7.31 FaLoL
50.  7.36 InlandEmpireCuber
51.  7.55 beabernardes
52.  7.57 Li Xiang
53.  7.63 JustinTimeCuber
54.  8.06 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
55.  8.09 bennettstouder
56.  8.20 NickTyler
57.  8.22 Cillian
58.  8.24 Poorcuber09
59.  8.26 Antto Pitkänen
59.  8.26 weatherman223
61.  8.36 Mike Hughey
62.  8.54 Kacper Paweł Dworak
63.  8.59 Volcaniccubing
64.  8.69 Lightning
65.  8.73 Isaiah Scott
66.  8.83 abunickabhi
67.  9.93 Jam88
68.  9.99 samuel roveran
69.  10.07 ARSCubing
70.  10.08 d2polld
71.  10.21 White KB
72.  11.00 cuberswoop
73.  11.13 cubing_addict
74.  11.34 JAcubes
75.  11.50 Predther
76.  11.56 Cuber JH
77.  11.57 pb_cuber
78.  11.72 Cubey_Tube
79.  11.81 sporteisvogel
80.  11.86 TheEpicCuber
81.  12.04 feli.cubes
82.  12.73 kflynn
83.  13.06 balugawale
84.  13.68 SuperCrafter51
85.  13.79 Jacck
86.  15.56 Ethanawoll
87.  16.34 One Wheel
88.  16.70 Merp
89.  16.79 hydynn
90.  17.26 Theoruff
91.  17.57 freshcuber.de
92.  17.84 ForcefleeCubez
93.  18.61 KellanTheCubingCoder
94.  19.86 Mormi
95.  24.70 Sanjay Natarajan
96.  28.53 Anka
97.  32.73 Krökeldil
98.  34.20 MatsBergsten
99.  58.33 CCGTheCuber


*Square-1*(78)
1.  6.44 David ep
2.  7.44 Vicenzo-1
3.  7.70 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  7.96 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  8.72 Oxzowachi
6.  9.29 BrianJ
7.  9.33 EvanWright1
8.  10.66 RP_Cubed
9.  10.79 Cale S
10.  11.99 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  12.06 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
12.  12.07 Boris McCoy
13.  12.26 darrensaito
14.  12.71 parkertrager
15.  12.86 YouCubing
16.  12.93 Shaun Mack
17.  12.94 OriginalUsername
18.  12.98 Luke Garrett
19.  13.17 remopihel
20.  13.19 DesertWolf
21.  13.72 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
22.  13.73 Glincons
23.  14.29 TipsterTrickster 
24.  14.80 BradenTheMagician
25.  14.85 Antto Pitkänen
26.  15.03 HNcubing
27.  15.21 ichcubegerne
28.  15.32 Francisco Moraes
29.  16.62 Ricardo Zapata
30.  16.70 vishwasankarcubing
31.  17.13 Rollercoasterben 
32.  17.19 Rafaello
33.  17.26 Caíque crispim
34.  17.34 PCCuber
35.  17.57 Harsha Paladugu
36.  17.80 sean_cut4
37.  18.36 Neon47
38.  18.70 beabernardes
39.  18.73 Kacper Paweł Dworak
40.  18.91 DGCubes
41.  18.99 Benyó
42.  19.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  20.79 tommyo11
44.  24.45 CB21
45.  25.80 Liam Wadek
46.  26.57 CubableYT
47.  26.60 Der Der
48.  26.88 Jakub26
49.  28.70 weatherman223
50.  30.64 Xauxage
51.  30.69 bennettstouder
52.  30.81 Nuuk cuber
53.  32.15 agradess2
54.  32.64 SpeedyReedy
55.  32.84 dhafin
56.  34.23 TheEpicCuber
57.  34.47 Cubey_Tube
58.  34.86 RapsinSix
59.  36.96 Lewis
60.  36.97 Predther
61.  37.26 TheCubingAddict980
62.  37.43 Volcaniccubing
63.  40.81 InlandEmpireCuber
64.  45.73 JustinTimeCuber
65.  46.88 ARSCubing
66.  47.00 Jacck
67.  47.34 Ethanawoll
68.  47.37 White KB
69.  47.62 Mike Hughey
70.  50.07 cubing_addict
71.  50.70 sporteisvogel
72.  53.73 Cuber JH
73.  56.38 AnnaW
74.  58.37 Firestorming_1
75.  1:04.77 One Wheel
76.  1:37.68 thomas.sch
77.  1:46.70 nanocube
78.  2:17.40 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(92)
1.  1.55 logofetesulo1
2.  1.65 Legomanz
3.  1.82 PratikKhannaSkewb


Spoiler



4.  2.19 BradyCubes08
5.  2.71 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  2.84 Charles Jerome
7.  3.00 BrianJ
8.  3.49 Cale S
9.  3.57 OriginalUsername
10.  3.77 parkertrager
11.  4.17 sean_cut4
12.  4.19 Rafaello
12.  4.19 DhruvA
14.  4.27 darrensaito
15.  4.31 Antto Pitkänen
16.  4.51 d2polld
17.  4.56 Shaun Mack
18.  4.58 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  4.58 BradenTheMagician
20.  4.61 RP_Cubed
21.  4.64 EvanWright1
22.  4.67 Boris McCoy
23.  4.84 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
24.  4.87 DesertWolf
25.  4.91 VectorCubes
26.  4.92 Francisco Moraes
27.  5.01 TipsterTrickster 
28.  5.09 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
29.  5.25 ichcubegerne
30.  5.33 Liam Wadek
30.  5.33 Luke Garrett
32.  5.43 any name you wish
33.  5.58 Ricardo Zapata
34.  5.68 Kacper Paweł Dworak
35.  5.70 YouCubing
36.  5.73 SpeedyReedy
37.  5.77 weatherman223
38.  5.82 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
39.  5.83 Triangles_are_cubers
40.  5.89 wearephamily1719
41.  6.05 remopihel
42.  6.27 MartinN13
43.  6.38 DGCubes
44.  6.47 epride17
45.  6.56 tommyo11
46.  6.70 CB21
47.  6.88 Volcaniccubing
48.  7.43 cuberswoop
49.  7.45 Ethanawoll
50.  7.66 Benyó
51.  7.75 Cillian
52.  7.79 Keroma12
53.  8.01 cometcubes
54.  8.45 Utkarsh Ashar
55.  8.48 Allagos
56.  8.60 Nuuk cuber
57.  8.62 TheEpicCuber
58.  8.68 Jakub26
59.  8.72 JustinTimeCuber
60.  8.89 bennettstouder
61.  9.01 feli.cubes
62.  9.03 Glyr
63.  9.12 Cubey_Tube
64.  9.18 abunickabhi
65.  9.32 Li Xiang
66.  9.35 FaLoL
66.  9.35 Cuber JH
68.  9.83 CubableYT
69.  9.90 JAcubes
70.  9.97 V Achyuthan
71.  10.15 Trexrush1
72.  10.35 oliverpallo
73.  10.42 Predther
74.  10.47 Poorcuber09
75.  11.01 Pfannkuchener
76.  11.13 InlandEmpireCuber
77.  11.41 ARSCubing
78.  12.27 agradess2
79.  12.81 KellanTheCubingCoder
80.  12.85 Mike Hughey
81.  14.22 White KB
82.  14.91 samuel roveran
83.  15.20 pb_cuber
84.  15.87 freshcuber.de
85.  17.89 cubing_addict
86.  19.09 kflynn
87.  19.36 Jacck
88.  21.58 sporteisvogel
89.  24.90 Anka
90.  26.25 balugawale
91.  28.89 MatsBergsten
92.  29.90 One Wheel


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  26.16 DGCubes
2.  28.81 ichcubegerne
3.  28.87 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  30.44 Nuuk cuber
5.  31.07 BradenTheMagician
6.  32.78 Luke Garrett
7.  37.84 Benyó
8.  38.18 CB21
9.  39.52 CubableYT
10.  48.08 Ethanawoll
11.  51.97 FaLoL
12.  55.47 JAcubes
13.  1:01.69 ARSCubing
14.  1:16.55 Mike Hughey
15.  1:46.72 Predther
16.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
16.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(18)
1.  3:23.55 BrianJ
2.  3:27.70 Luke Garrett
3.  3:40.70 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  3:47.97 Heewon Seo
5.  4:11.06 Benyó
6.  4:13.19 ichcubegerne
7.  4:23.15 EvanWright1
8.  4:53.09 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  5:06.71 DGCubes
10.  5:47.89 CB21
11.  6:03.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  7:12.39 oliverpallo
13.  7:25.03 InlandEmpireCuber
14.  8:59.21 Ethanawoll
15.  9:15.95 ARSCubing
16.  10:31.42 Poorcuber09
17.  10:47.01 White KB
18.  13:12.07 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  7.08 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.30 DGCubes
3.  11.99 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  16.13 YouCubing
5.  17.50 remopihel
6.  18.46 Luke Garrett
7.  19.84 Ethanawoll
8.  22.80 CB21
9.  26.74 Mike Hughey
10.  30.78 bennettstouder
11.  34.20 Jacck
12.  34.34 thomas.sch
13.  1:09.21 Krökeldil
14.  1:09.33 MasterIcePanda


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  23.89 Harsha Paladugu
2.  27.77 DGCubes
3.  31.26 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  32.99 remopihel
5.  35.31 YouCubing
6.  40.69 Rafaello
7.  43.73 Benyó
8.  50.33 Mike Hughey
9.  1:01.05 CB21
10.  1:01.33 ARSCubing
11.  1:02.10 Jacck
12.  1:10.80 freshcuber.de
13.  1:11.37 One Wheel
14.  1:20.50 Ethanawoll
15.  2:21.63 Krökeldil


*15 Puzzle*(9)
1.  12.11 YouCubing
2.  16.84 Li Xiang
3.  18.89 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  26.16 DGCubes
5.  30.84 CB21
6.  37.92 Ethanawoll
7.  40.85 MatsBergsten
8.  47.21 freshcuber.de
9.  3:27.94 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  41.30 WoowyBaby
2.  52.71 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  53.14 CB21


Spoiler



4.  61.22 SpeedyReedy
5.  DNF RP_Cubed


*Mirror Blocks*(14)
1.  16.77 BradenTheMagician
2.  25.58 ichcubegerne
3.  32.92 logofetesulo1


Spoiler



4.  34.38 YouCubing
5.  1:02.09 Isaiah Scott
6.  1:02.60 Ethanawoll
7.  1:05.19 CB21
8.  1:18.63 JustinTimeCuber
9.  1:25.55 Cillian
10.  1:26.24 JAcubes
11.  1:39.19 Ricardo Zapata
12.  1:40.45 Cuber JH
13.  2:44.82 Krökeldil
14.  2:46.78 Predther


*Curvy Copter*(5)
1.  1:51.79 DGCubes
2.  2:35.17 YouCubing
3.  3:44.45 Ethanawoll


Spoiler



4.  4:03.98 CB21
5.  6:07.54 One Wheel


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(17)
1.  18.87 TipsterTrickster 
2.  20.01 Charles Jerome
3.  22.65 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  28.30 vishwasankarcubing
5.  28.82 SpeedyOctahedron
6.  30.58 edd_dib
7.  36.22 Glincons
8.  1:08.11 YouCubing
9.  1:08.71 RP_Cubed
10.  1:58.49 Der Der
11.  2:25.19 One Wheel
12.  2:28.79 DGCubes
13.  2:59.50 CB21
14.  4:02.39 thomas.sch
15.  4:41.07 freshcuber.de
16.  5:29.28 Poorcuber09
17.  5:42.36 Ethanawoll



*Contest results*(258)
1.  1455 RP_Cubed
2.  1405 Luke Garrett
3.  1236 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1203 BrianJ
5.  1170 YouCubing
6.  1142 Benyó
7.  1096 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  1074 BradenTheMagician
9.  1057 DGCubes
10.  1026 remopihel
11.  1024 CB21
12.  1019 EvanWright1
13.  994 Francisco Moraes
14.  985 darrensaito
15.  955 FaLoL
16.  936 Khairur Rachim
17.  915 Liam Wadek
18.  897 parkertrager
19.  880 OriginalUsername
20.  878 Ricardo Zapata
21.  874 tommyo11
22.  869 PratikKhannaSkewb
23.  850 agradess2
24.  844 logofetesulo1
25.  806 HNcubing
26.  790 sean_cut4
26.  790 JustinTimeCuber
28.  787 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
29.  786 Rafaello
30.  768 Shaun Mack
31.  766 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  724 Antto Pitkänen
32.  724 Charles Jerome
34.  711 Cale S
35.  710 TipsterTrickster 
36.  696 Vicenzo-1
37.  695 Boris McCoy
38.  692 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
39.  683 SpeedyReedy
40.  661 Caíque crispim
41.  655 DhruvA
42.  651 CubableYT
43.  627 Utkarsh Ashar
44.  624 abunickabhi
45.  621 wearephamily1719
46.  605 Nuuk cuber
47.  591 Dream Cubing
48.  583 Glyr
49.  576 V Achyuthan
50.  558 VectorCubes
51.  557 tJardigradHe
52.  555 InlandEmpireCuber
53.  554 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
54.  551 Zeke Mackay
55.  550 Ethanawoll
56.  549 beabernardes
57.  531 PCCuber
58.  529 Cuber JH
59.  526 Cillian
60.  525 Glincons
61.  524 ARSCubing
62.  518 Trexrush1
63.  507 bennettstouder
64.  492 weatherman223
64.  492 d2polld
66.  488 Cubey_Tube
66.  488 MartinN13
68.  487 oliverpallo
69.  486 BradyCubes08
70.  485 Ianwubby
71.  483 MasterIcePanda
72.  466 Harsha Paladugu
73.  464 Aleksandar Dukleski
74.  458 nico_german_cuber
75.  457 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
76.  456 Kacper Paweł Dworak
77.  455 Oxzowachi
77.  455 jihu1011
79.  452 Firestorming_1
80.  451 yijunleow
81.  439 eyeballboi
82.  437 mihnea3000
82.  437 vishwasankarcubing
84.  436 Allagos
85.  426 midnightcuberx
86.  421 Pfannkuchener
87.  420 Triangles_are_cubers
88.  417 Isaiah Scott
89.  416 David ep
90.  415 Brayden Gilland
90.  415 Ontricus
92.  410 Predther
93.  406 Li Xiang
94.  399 cuberkid10
95.  396 Sub1Hour
95.  396 Heewon Seo
97.  386 any name you wish
98.  382 DesertWolf
99.  376 thatkid
99.  376 GenTheThief
101.  360 JakeAK
102.  358 trav1
103.  346 TheCubingAddict980
104.  345 Jacck
104.  345 Mike Hughey
104.  345 Imran Rahman
107.  343 White KB
108.  341 Volcaniccubing
109.  340 RapsinSix
109.  340 lumes2121
111.  339 brad711
112.  331 OrdinarySolver4048
113.  330 Keroma12
114.  326 NathanaelCubes
115.  321 NickTyler
116.  315 One Wheel
117.  305 sporteisvogel
118.  302 Gan11Cuber
119.  293 Rakshith.g
120.  292 Winfaza
120.  292 asacuber
122.  289 Jakub26
123.  287 Josiah Blomker
124.  282 Riddler97
125.  281 trangium
126.  277 Cuber2s
127.  276 20luky3
128.  272 Cozy
129.  269 VIBE_ZT
130.  266 Dylan Swarts
130.  266 breadears
132.  265 epride17
133.  261 Legomanz
133.  261 Der Der
135.  260 Lewis
136.  255 Poorcuber09
137.  254 BradyLawrence
138.  248 dhafin
138.  248 WoowyBaby
140.  247 Fred Lang
141.  241 Blake the Cuber
142.  235 samuel roveran
143.  232 MCuber
144.  231 ican97
145.  227 hydynn
146.  225 4ce7heGuy
147.  224 KrokosB
148.  220 AnnaW
149.  218 MatsBergsten
150.  217 Jrg
150.  217 Jam88
152.  216 TheSilverBeluga
153.  214 cuberswoop
153.  214 feli.cubes
155.  213 TheEpicCuber
156.  211 Caleb Rogers
157.  205 josephslane
158.  204 Θperm
159.  200 revaldoah
160.  197 BMcCl1
161.  193 filmip
162.  186 Halqrius
163.  181 xyzzy
163.  181 Neon47
165.  178 MeSub20
166.  172 abnerpthen
166.  172 pb_cuber
168.  171 Lightning
169.  169 KellanTheCubingCoder
170.  168 freshcuber.de
171.  162 Joe123
172.  161 Sellerie11
173.  154 bradyung
174.  138 Xauxage
175.  134 RyanSoh
176.  133 someguywithacooltoy
176.  133 soggy_bred
178.  132 Chris Van Der Brink
179.  131 JAcubes
180.  129 Ivyish
181.  128 nanocube
181.  128 Petro Leum
183.  127 cubing_addict
184.  124 N speedsolving
185.  123 pizzacrust
186.  122 LittleLumos
187.  114 Martwin
187.  114 LwBigcubes
187.  114 syffin
190.  107 SuperCrafter51
191.  106 cometcubes
192.  105 thomas.sch
193.  104 RainbowsAndStuff
194.  102 Reirto-RRNF
195.  100 Vlad Hordiienko
195.  100 cuberboy123
197.  99 Heath Flick
198.  98 Lvl9001Wizard
198.  98 Rubika-37-021204
200.  97 Theoruff
200.  97 qwr
202.  96 Rainer F.
203.  95 oliviervlcube
204.  94 SentsuiJack2403
205.  87 kflynn
205.  87 Petri Krzywacki
207.  86 Krökeldil
208.  84 topppits
209.  83 BadSpeedCuber
210.  82 neicu
211.  80 Benjamin Warry
212.  79 sigalig
213.  77 Merp
214.  74 Anka
215.  73 Dageris
216.  72 Parth
217.  70 balugawale
217.  70 ForcefleeCubez
219.  66 bh13
220.  65 kilwap147
221.  62 ThomasJE
222.  61 AngeGabriel
223.  58 finri
224.  54 AidanNoogie
225.  53 SPEEEEED
226.  52 Rollercoasterben 
227.  49 Oliver Wrzecionowski
228.  48 Penguin_cuber 0713
229.  47 Ksawierov
230.  46 M.Sikandar
231.  44 zakikaz
232.  42 Micael
233.  41 Mormi
234.  38 Algfish31
235.  37 YaBoiKemp
236.  36 thousand_cuts
236.  36 willian_pessoa
238.  31 Mr Cuber
238.  31 Ali161102
240.  29 aamiel
241.  27 Gamikiscubing
242.  26 Joel.com
243.  25 Elisa
244.  24 GT8590
245.  22 Nash171
246.  20 Abradeo
247.  19 ancubing
248.  17 SpeedyOctahedron
249.  16 edd_dib
250.  15 TheDubDubJr
251.  14 RubixNoob318
251.  14 Sanjay Natarajan
253.  12 Lutz_P
254.  11 CCGTheCuber
254.  11 CuberDawnF2L
256.  9 Adam_Jeremy
257.  7 Meatalic_Cuber
258.  4 Bryan4305


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2022)

258 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 79!

That means our winner this week is *Firestorming_1!* Congratulations!!


----------

